# Alcohol Issues



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know if anyone ever ran into this or not. But when my thyroid starts going wonky I have issues what seems like, processing alcohol. It makes my insides hurt and my urine (not to sound gross is really foamy). This was happening but is gradually going away now that my medications is back on track.

So I guess my question is, can the thyroid cause issues with alcohol metabolism?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It causes major problems for me. I can't drink anymore. I get drunk one two drinks, and have a major hangover with dizziness for a couple of days. Then, my thyroid seems to quit for a while and I go all hypo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I don't know if anyone ever ran into this or not. But when my thyroid starts going wonky I have issues what seems like, processing alcohol. It makes my insides hurt and my urine (not to sound gross is really foamy). This was happening but is gradually going away now that my medications is back on track.
> 
> So I guess my question is, can the thyroid cause issues with alcohol metabolism?


It does; it would seem that we with thyroid disease no longer process alchohol very well.

It is also "killer" on the liver.


----------



## Bunker (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh wow! The last couple times I tried to drink I had a really bad time. One gluten free beer = puking and sick all night and next day. Two shots of a good vodka gave me the hangover from hello for two days.

I am just beginning my diagnosis journey, but this could explain a lot!


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

I also stopped drinking since I became hypo. I have zero alcohol tolerance. I could hang with the best of them. LOL Now I sit back and watch the others drink, and I drive them home.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

My tolerance is gradually coming back, but I assume with as with everything, we probably all should wait until things are sorted out until we do things like drink.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I don't drink, but I seem to have a problem with metabolizing medications, so I can only assume that I would have a horrible time metabolizing alcohol.

Does anyone else have a hard time metabolizing meds? For example, sometimes I'll take an Ambien to sleep and wake right up. Other times I can barely wake up. This weekend, I slept off and on the entire weekend I felt like I was still drugged on the Ambien I took on Friday night on Sunday night. Anyway, I feel like most of the drugs I take aren't metabolizing at all like they use to.


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello to everyone. Kind of stumbled onto this site and I am new here. It is so nice to know I am not the only one going through this. I used to be able to drink several drinks and "hold my liquor" really well. I have severe Hashimotos, (my TPA thyroid peroxidase antibody levels are over 1000). Recently however I noticed I CANNOT drink even a few without becoming totally hammered. I KNEW something was causing it, but didn't know what, until I ran across this about alcohol and the thyroid. Needless to say I have quit drinking totally. Many years ago I had Graves Disease and drank 'the coctail'. Within the last 2 years I was diagnosed with Hashimotos Thyroiditis. I suffer from anergia (no energy) and anhedonia (feeling flat emotionally) which they say can be caused by this.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## stdb1992 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure whether or not it's my anxiety meds (doctor put me on them for God knows what reason), or whether it's my thyroid disease. But ever since I started getting symptoms of thyroid disease... a couple of drinks - my legs go numb, I pee a lot and can't drink as much as I used too. And I don't like too, anymore, anyway. P.S. I have hashimotos.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Learn something new every day! If anything, I guess it'll save you money and the extra calories.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shooting Star said:


> Hello to everyone. Kind of stumbled onto this site and I am new here. It is so nice to know I am not the only one going through this. I used to be able to drink several drinks and "hold my liquor" really well. I have severe Hashimotos, (my TPA thyroid peroxidase antibody levels are over 1000). Recently however I noticed I CANNOT drink even a few without becoming totally hammered. I KNEW something was causing it, but didn't know what, until I ran across this about alcohol and the thyroid. Needless to say I have quit drinking totally. Many years ago I had Graves Disease and drank 'the coctail'. Within the last 2 years I was diagnosed with Hashimotos Thyroiditis. I suffer from anergia (no energy) and anhedonia (feeling flat emotionally) which they say can be caused by this.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


Hi and welcome. If you had RAI and they say you have Hashimoto's now; how is that? Did you not have complete eradication of the thyroid gland.

Are you on thyroxine replacement? If so, what are you taking and how much?

Thanks for joining!










Have you ever had your ferritin checked?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.html


----------



## Jmobie (Jan 12, 2013)

I apologize if there is a rule against bumping old threads, but this alcohol intolerance is something I just recently linked to my hypothyroidism. It is nice to know I'm not alone. I was able to tolerate several drinks and beers just fine in college, but now, after two beers last Thursday, I was a mess Friday, couldn't think, my facial bloating worsened, and today, my hair feels like it lost some volume. For those who are more knowledgeable about this issue, how long before the "hypo hangover" starts to go away after drinking alcohol? Were you able to return to your normal drinking habits after becoming euthyroid? Is this alcohol issue strictly related to the liver (not) converting T4 into T3? Any additional insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about the "whys," but I've moved closer to my alcohol tolerance of years past as I've become euthyroid. When I was severely hypo, I could not tolerate more than a glass of wine. That said, I wouldn't say I'm back to "normal"...but normal is hard to define. I'm older now, have more responsibilities, etc. It's not an apples to apples comparison...but it does get better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> I don't know if anyone ever ran into this or not. But when my thyroid starts going wonky I have issues what seems like, processing alcohol. It makes my insides hurt and my urine (not to sound gross is really foamy). This was happening but is gradually going away now that my medications is back on track.
> 
> So I guess my question is, can the thyroid cause issues with alcohol metabolism?


It certainly does; you no longer metabolize as well. This is true with many things now. Medicines, sugars, alcohol, glutens for some etc..

Drink plenty of water and get those kidneys cleaned out. Take care of yourself; there is only one you!


----------



## Jmobie (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your responses, Andros and joplin. I should clarify my first question, now that I read through my post again. Is it a matter of days or weeks after drinking alcohol when your hypo symptoms return to their pre-alcohol state? I didn't mean long-term as in the alcohol intolerance going away completely. I was just wondering if things return to normal in the short-term once the alcohol is out of your system. I haven't had any since last Thursday.

Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh! Sorry for the misunderstanding. I seemed to recover in 24 hours. I take it things have taken longer for you?


----------



## Jmobie (Jan 12, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Oh! Sorry for the misunderstanding. I seemed to recover in 24 hours. I take it things have taken longer for you?


Oh, that's okay! Yeah, I guess it was 24 hours for me, too. I felt much better on Saturday. My bloating is better, and I'm starting to think my hair loss is due to something else. I don't want to turn this into a hair loss thread, but my hair has been shedding quite a bit these past few days, now at the 3 1/2 month mark after starting natural dessicated thyroid. I know the NDT has thickened my hair. My hair a few weeks ago was thicker than it had been in almost a year. Is this shedding at the 3-4 month mark normal? I've read that sheds happen around this point after starting Rogaine or taking new medications. Just would like hear stories from others I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Jmobie said:


> Thanks for your responses, Andros and joplin. I should clarify my first question, now that I read through my post again. Is it a matter of days or weeks after drinking alcohol when your hypo symptoms return to their pre-alcohol state? I didn't mean long-term as in the alcohol intolerance going away completely. I was just wondering if things return to normal in the short-term once the alcohol is out of your system. I haven't had any since last Thursday.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi! I have Hashimoto's and sometimes I can drink and it's fine, and sometimes it hits me really hard and I have a hangover after only 1 or 2 glasses of wine. I also usually recover within 24 hours. Weird. And supremely annoying.


----------

